# Taking Pictures



## Tomspens (Feb 4, 2011)

How do you take your pen pictures (background/lighting/camera/setup etc.)
www.tomspens.com


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Feb 4, 2011)

Tom, I guess your names Tom......read this it will answer most of you questions
http://content.penturners.org/articles/2008/pen_photography.pdf


----------

